# Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

>
> So I defend my cars ability fully and give to you as evidence my lack of any
> subtle skills on the track (experience).
>
> Michael

Michael, we all love your car, but your just helping to make John's point. Your car is not yet ready to take on WZ. It doesn't matter how much potential power your car has, it is how much of that power is getting used to get you down the track. It's true that this is part driving skill, but it is also a lot about getting the car setup correctly. You could put John's driver in your car and get John back behind the wheel of WZ and your car would still lose. A couple of seasons of dialing in, and learning from other racers and you might have a shot. Just remember though what you are after is a moving target. These race guys are never satisfied with what they have. One of your big advantages right now is your lithium power pack. Don't expect John to let you keep that advantage long...

damon
_________________________________________________________________
Shed those extra pounds with MSN and The Biggest Loser!
http://biggestloser.msn.com/

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Yeah Damon, John's at home now feverishly zapping lithium cells together.
He probably has let his hair grow out long, is drinking Jolt cola and
staying up until 3 am....two thousand one hundred and twenty
three.....bzzzt.....two thousand one hundred and twenty
four...bzzzzztttzzzt.....oops.... two thousand one hundred and twenty
three....

Jim's probably trying to figure out how to just get the motors to breed so
he doesn't have to build them anymore...a little genetic modification could
make all offspring Siamese twins, or even triplets...

Michael is trying to get his awesome car all dialed in and these guys are
home dreaming up the next big thing in EV racing since series/parallel
switching or Siamese motors, heh heh ;-)

...me I'm just puttering in the garage myself working on the Pinto (letting
my hair grow out too). Michael's Ford (knock off ;-) might be fast but I'm
about to show him how fast a real Ford is, he he. I just picked up my shaft
last week. It turns out the optimum size was 3.5". Now 3.5" might not
sound like much for a shaft but consider that is the diameter :-o Its 60
inches long!! I bet that's the longest shaft anyone has EVer seen on a
Pinto...... well maybe not...you decide (but be careful this is graphic
imagery) http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/DSCF6458.JPG

Shut up Jim, at least it aint crusty, and this one is jointed...just right
for hooking up those sticky rubbers....I mean BF Goodrich g-Force drag
radials....Hey at least the whole car and parts are "Made in America". I'm
wondering what color flag the White Zombie flies....
http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Pinto Art Work -home-.jpg

schhmack....



> > damon henry wrote:
> >
> >
> .... These race guys are never satisfied with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> Michael T Kadie wrote:
> > So I defend my cars ability fully and give to you as evidence my lack of any
> > subtle skills on the track (experience).
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

...Link that works

http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Pinto_Art_Work.jpg

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Mike Willmon
> Sent: Saturday, February 16, 2008 2:21 AM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC
> 
> Yeah Damon, John's at home now feverishly zapping lithium cells
> together.
> He probably has let his hair grow out long, is drinking Jolt cola and
> staying up until 3 am....two thousand one hundred and twenty
> three.....bzzzt.....two thousand one hundred and twenty
> four...bzzzzztttzzzt.....oops.... two thousand one hundred and twenty
> three....
> 
> Jim's probably trying to figure out how to just get the motors to breed so
> he doesn't have to build them anymore...a little genetic modification
> could
> make all offspring Siamese twins, or even triplets...
> 
> Michael is trying to get his awesome car all dialed in and these guys are
> home dreaming up the next big thing in EV racing since series/parallel
> switching or Siamese motors, heh heh ;-)
> 
> ...me I'm just puttering in the garage myself working on the Pinto
(letting
> my hair grow out too). Michael's Ford (knock off ;-) might be fast but
I'm
> about to show him how fast a real Ford is, he he. I just picked up my
> shaft
> last week. It turns out the optimum size was 3.5". Now 3.5" might not
> sound like much for a shaft but consider that is the diameter :-o Its 60
> inches long!! I bet that's the longest shaft anyone has EVer seen on a
> Pinto...... well maybe not...you decide (but be careful this is graphic
> imagery) http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/DSCF6458.JPG
> 
> Shut up Jim, at least it aint crusty, and this one is jointed...just right
> for hooking up those sticky rubbers....I mean BF Goodrich g-Force drag
> radials....Hey at least the whole car and parts are "Made in America".
> I'm
> wondering what color flag the White Zombie flies....
> http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Pinto Art Work -home-.jpg
> 
> schhmack....
> 


> > > damon henry wrote:
> > >
> > >
> > .... These race guys are never satisfied with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

The rising sun on the door or the White Zombie - that's gonna leave a 
mark 

Paul Gooch



> Mike Willmon wrote:
> 
> > ...Link that works
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

I was mostly trying to make a joke about the fact that I need more practice
on the track. I've been trying to get to a 1/4 mile track for a while, I've
just had logistics problems and personal issues. It is a lot easier for me
to drive the car to one of the two 1/8 mile tracks and practice driving her
than it is for me to find a trailer and truck to get her to the 'close'
(Pomona) 1/4 mile tracks when it happens to be open to public. If anyone
has any information about when Pomona is open or another 1/4 mile strip
within 150 miles of San Diego I would appreciate it.

So in short I've got nothing but love for Plasma Boy and more for my baby
2SSIC. As I stated when I was talking 'smack' about Plasma Boy I stated
that the only way I thought I could when was by cheating (lighter car,
better batteries, and running full slicks with wheelie bars against dot
tires). I appreciate him doing the analysis for my car's current
performance and I really want to get her on a 1/4 mile track. But right now
I'm trying to get 4 cars ready for the Long Beach Grand Prix in April and
one isn't even started yet.

So in short I would just like to say ELECTRIC CARS RULE! And my car is a
imitation of an Shelby AC Cobra Daytona not a ford  . 

Everyone keep up the good work, and as I often say 'Every time I go down the
track I have a smile on my face' or as Eva said 'It's like chocolate without
calories!'

KD
www.ssi-racing.com

-----Original Message-----
From: Paul [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, February 16, 2008 1:15 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC

The rising sun on the door or the White Zombie - that's gonna leave a mark


Paul Gooch



> Mike Willmon wrote:
> 
> > ...Link that works
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

>
> Michael is trying to get his awesome car all dialed in and these guys are
> home dreaming up the next big thing in EV racing since series/parallel
> switching or Siamese motors, heh heh ;-)
>
>
Am I remembering correctly that the Maniac Mazda had twin motors in itat
some point?


-- 
Patrick Ira Donegan
TigerBody Electric Vehicles
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> patrick DonEgan wrote:
> 
> > Am I remembering correctly that the Maniac Mazda had twin
> > motors in itat some point?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Hi Patrick, A very long time, no see. I am so glad to hear you have not
given up your dream! Yes the "Maniac Mazda" does still have two motors.
Actually two nine inch Advanced DC motors. It was named the "Maniac Mazda"
by the infamous John Wayland after it switched to two motors. John is
another member of the club of the censored. Part of my reason for posting is
to see just how long my message takes to get through. My last one took over
eight hours due to censorship. I usually no longer post as by the time my
messages get through the subject line has changed. In today's world
timeliness if everything. When I would post almost real time events of drag
races these same posts would be totally worthless. Isn't censorship
wonderful! I am personally part of a back channel group of racers who have
all been targeted for censorship by Mr. Roden. He seems to have a particular
grievance against anyone trying to push the development of EV technology and
to further the acceptance of EVs. He is getting very close to driving away
such notables as Lee Hart. His agenda is not clear. Please contact us off
list if you would like to get news in a timely fashion without censorship.
You may also wish to join a growing group of free thinking people who
believe in sharing EV technology. Of course you know that this message may
not slide through.

Roderick Wilde


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "patrick DonEgan" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, February 19, 2008 1:03 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC


> >
>> Michael is trying to get his awesome car all dialed in and these guys are
>> home dreaming up the next big thing in EV racing since series/parallel
>> switching or Siamese motors, heh heh ;-)
>>
>>
> Am I remembering correctly that the Maniac Mazda had twin motors in itat
> some point?
>
>
> -- 
> Patrick Ira Donegan
> TigerBody Electric Vehicles
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.516 / Virus Database: 269.20.8/1287 - Release Date: 2/19/2008 
> 10:55 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Really? Are you sure it's not just technical issues? All mails have
some delay to get through the list server, and some providers are
worse than others.

I get the impression that David is very reluctant to censor anything.
You're the first respectable member of the list that I've heard
complaining of censorship; it might just be a misunderstanding. And I
definitely don't think Mr. Roden has any grudge against drag racing or
furthering acceptance of EVs; drag racing is discussed quite a bit on
the list.

On another note, I hadn't realized how good Maniac Mazda is. A 11.04
ET on lead almost 10 years ago?! I'm impressed! I'd love to see
Lithium in that thing!

-Morgan LaMoore



> Roderick Wilde <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Patrick, A very long time, no see. I am so glad to hear you have not
> > given up your dream! Yes the "Maniac Mazda" does still have two motors.
> > Actually two nine inch Advanced DC motors. It was named the "Maniac Mazda"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

It WAS David though who recently said (in paraphrase)

"It's doubtful electric drag racing does anything to promote EVs'"

With that said, I'm interested in EVerything Mr Wilde has to say on this list. I don't care if its rude, contraversial, funny whaterver. Its a free mans opinion and thats got to be worth more than the drone of ** 'ho-hum' no progress in the world of EV's toe the line, be nice, don't offend ANYone** stuff that I'm frankly starting to tire of lately. Someone will take this the wrong way so to be clear I enjoy all I learn from this list but for the amount of traffic there is little new from week to week.

I enjoy all the racers reports since it is new, they are on the cutting edge of the technology, they have the audience in big time manufacturers all of which want to advertise on their cars which frankly DOES promote EV's. 2

Mike

----- Original Message -----
From: Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]>
Date: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 9:14 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC
To: Roderick Wilde <[email protected]>, Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Really? Are you sure it's not just technical issues? All mails have
> some delay to get through the list server, and some providers are
> worse than others.
> 
> I get the impression that David is very reluctant to censor anything.
> You're the first respectable member of the list that I've heard
> complaining of censorship; it might just be a misunderstanding. And I
> definitely don't think Mr. Roden has any grudge against drag racing or
> furthering acceptance of EVs; drag racing is discussed quite a bit on
> the list.
> 
> On another note, I hadn't realized how good Maniac Mazda is. A 11.04
> ET on lead almost 10 years ago?! I'm impressed! I'd love to see
> Lithium in that thing!
> 
> -Morgan LaMoore
> 
> On Wed, Feb 20, 2008 at 12:42 AM, Roderick Wilde 


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Hi Patrick, A very long time, no see. I am so glad to hear you
> > have not
> > > given up your dream! Yes the "Maniac Mazda" does still have two
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

It WAS David though who recently said (in paraphrase) 

"It's doubtful electric drag racing does anything to promote EVs'"

With that said, I'm interested in EVerything Mr Wilde has to say on this list. I don't care if its rude, contraversial, funny whaterver. Its a free mans opinion and thats got to be worth more than the drone of ** 'ho-hum' no progress in the world of EV's toe the line, be nice, don't offend ANYone** stuff that I'm frankly starting to tire of lately. Someone will take this the wrong way so to be clear I enjoy all I learn from this list but for the amount of traffic there is little new from week to week.

I enjoy all the racers reports since it is new, they are on the cutting edge of the technology, they have the audience in big time manufacturers all of which want to advertise on their cars which frankly DOES promote EV's.

Mike

----- Original Message -----
From: Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]>
Date: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 9:14 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC
To: Roderick Wilde <[email protected]>, Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Really? Are you sure it's not just technical issues? All mails have
> some delay to get through the list server, and some providers are
> worse than others.
> 
> I get the impression that David is very reluctant to censor anything.
> You're the first respectable member of the list that I've heard
> complaining of censorship; it might just be a misunderstanding. And I
> definitely don't think Mr. Roden has any grudge against drag racing or
> furthering acceptance of EVs; drag racing is discussed quite a bit on
> the list.
> 
> On another note, I hadn't realized how good Maniac Mazda is. A 11.04
> ET on lead almost 10 years ago?! I'm impressed! I'd love to see
> Lithium in that thing!
> 
> -Morgan LaMoore

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

There are a number of ways to not get a post approved for the EVlist.
Try posting a job opening to the list for an EV engineering job.
I did. It bounced.
As moderator of another list, I agree with moderation.
I moderate all salesmen, trolls and rude folks.
It works. And over time, offenders can get redemption and get on the unmoderated list.
Of over 2000 members on the ElectricBoats Yahoo list, probably 1900 of them are unmoderated.

Dave does a good job here in my book.

-Myles Twete, moderator, Yahoo Electric Boats group.
-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: "Morgan LaMoore" <[email protected]> 

> Really? Are you sure it's not just technical issues? All mails have 
> some delay to get through the list server, and some providers are 
> worse than others. 
> 
> I get the impression that David is very reluctant to censor anything. 
> You're the first respectable member of the list that I've heard 
> complaining of censorship; it might just be a misunderstanding. And I 
> definitely don't think Mr. Roden has any grudge against drag racing or 
> furthering acceptance of EVs; drag racing is discussed quite a bit on 
> the list. 
> 
> On another note, I hadn't realized how good Maniac Mazda is. A 11.04 
> ET on lead almost 10 years ago?! I'm impressed! I'd love to see 
> Lithium in that thing! 
> 
> -Morgan LaMoore 
> 
>


> Roderick Wilde wrote:
> > > Hi Patrick, A very long time, no see. I am so glad to hear you have not
> > > given up your dream! Yes the "Maniac Mazda" does still have two motors.
> > > Actually two nine inch Advanced DC motors. It was named the "Maniac Mazda"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> > Really? Are you sure it's not just technical issues? All mails have
> > some delay to get through the list server, and some providers are
> > worse than others.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

>>>> Racers are being selectively moderated <<<
I myself, indeed, am guilty of coming off the rails and going out of 
bounds occasionally. Thus, my posts _are_ moderated and often take 
many hours to run the gauntlet of moderation. I have been on this 
list for over ten years and I would say that 99% of my posts are on 
topic, unoffensive, and of keen interest to the majority of the EVDL readers.
(I posted this at 4:27 PM MST, see how long it takes to make it to the list)

>>> Why racers have been singled out <<<<
The main problem is that the moderator has zero interest in anything 
to do with EV racing or high-performance EVs. He is a nice guy, but 
just doesn't see any value in this aspect of EVs. Thus, when the 
racers get in a minor tiff over records, or racing history, the "big 
switch" is _very_ quickly thrown and the racers are "blacked out".

>>>> Why EV racing is very important to EVs in general <<<<
There is value to high-performance EVs (and EV racing) that many 
folks are not aware of. If an OEM EV can outperform an ICE, "Joe 
Sixpack" will buy the EV and not care in the least what is under the 
hood. Joe doesn't care about "saving the planet". Joe Sixpack is the 
typical car purchaser, like it or not.

To sell EVs, you _must_ make them appeal the Joe Sixpack. If EVs do 
not appeal to Joe Sixpack, they will not sell and they will not make 
any difference in global warming or air pollution whatsovever. This 
is the hard reality of the car market.

Another common misconception, that even prevails on this discussion 
list, is that high-performance EVs use more energy than 
low-performance EVs. Believe it or not, the opposite is true. Indeed, 
your wallet will be drained when you pay for that big HP drive 
package, but the electric bill for charging it up from your daily 
commute will be lower. High-performance EVs are _more_ energy 
efficient when driven side-by-side with a low-performance EV of the same size.

The hard-core EV shade-tree racers have _made_ the automakers aware 
that high-performance EVs are possible. The automakers know very well 
that high-performance sells lots of cars and have serious 
high-performance EV programs in their "skunk works" so they are now 
very interested in EV racing. The EV racers made this happen.

The next generation of muscle cars will, indeed, be electric. Bet on it.

Racing is a very important part of EV development and history. 
_Serious_ money is moving into EV racing at the point because EVs are 
making getting _very_ competitive on the track. It is not just a 
bunch of nuts with "nerdmobiles" and "traveling science projects" 
anymore. We are kicking serious butt out there these days and the 
world is really taking notice.

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> On 20 Feb 2008 at 14:17, Roy LeMeur wrote:
> 
> > Some of the EVDL's most
> > knowledgeable, most helpful, most cutting-edge, and longest-term members
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> On 20 Feb 2008 at 21:58, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > There are a number of ways to not get a post approved for the EVlist. Try
> > posting a job opening to the list for an EV engineering job. I did. It
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> On 20 Feb 2008 at 9:41, MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> 
> > It WAS David though who recently said (in paraphrase)
> > "It's doubtful electric drag racing does anything to promote EVs'"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Some more reasons electric racing helps the EV cause:
Provides a testing ground and market for more reliable EVcomponents (Zilla controller, Warp and Husted motors)
Racing components can lighten an EV
Is a great way to advertise electric cars and generate public
interestProvides good projects for schools
Racers are car people and not afraid to modify cars, hence a goodmarket for EV conversions
----- Original Message ----
From: Bill Dube <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 4:31:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC
...
>>>> Why EV racing is very important to EVs in general <<<<
There is value to high-performance EVs (and EV racing) that many 
folks are not aware of. If an OEM EV can outperform an ICE, "Joe 
Sixpack" will buy the EV and not care in the least what is under the 
hood. Joe doesn't care about "saving the planet". Joe Sixpack is the 
typical car purchaser, like it or not.

To sell EVs, you _must_ make them appeal the Joe Sixpack. If EVs do 
not appeal to Joe Sixpack, they will not sell and they will not make 
any difference in global warming or air pollution whatsovever. This 
is the hard reality of the car market.

Another common misconception, that even prevails on this discussion 
list, is that high-performance EVs use more energy than 
low-performance EVs. Believe it or not, the opposite is true. Indeed, 
your wallet will be drained when you pay for that big HP drive 
package, but the electric bill for charging it up from your daily 
commute will be lower. High-performance EVs are _more_ energy 
efficient when driven side-by-side with a low-performance EV of the same size.

The hard-core EV shade-tree racers have _made_ the automakers aware 
that high-performance EVs are possible. The automakers know very well 
that high-performance sells lots of cars and have serious 
high-performance EV programs in their "skunk works" so they are now 
very interested in EV racing. The EV racers made this happen.

The next generation of muscle cars will, indeed, be electric. Bet on it.

Racing is a very important part of EV development and history. 
_Serious_ money is moving into EV racing at the point because EVs are 
making getting _very_ competitive on the track. It is not just a 
bunch of nuts with "nerdmobiles" and "traveling science projects" 
anymore. We are kicking serious butt out there these days and the 
world is really taking notice.
...






____________________________________________________________________________________
Never miss a thing. Make Yahoo your home page. 
http://www.yahoo.com/r/hs
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bill Dube" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 3:31 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC


> >>>> Racers are being selectively moderated <<<
> I myself, indeed, am guilty of coming off the rails and going out of
> bounds occasionally. Thus, my posts _are_ moderated and often take
> many hours to run the gauntlet of moderation. I have been on this
> list for over ten years and I would say that 99% of my posts are on
> topic, unoffensive, and of keen interest to the majority of the EVDL 
> readers.
> (I posted this at 4:27 PM MST, see how long it takes to make it to the 
> list)

Not very long, Bill - my compter says the list received it at 3:27 PM PST.

This is the first I have heard of any censorship problems, and I must say 
that I don't think that it would be necessary if some egos were of a proper 
size, and folks were a little more tolerant of each other, like in the real 
world they need to be! I don't tolerate fools gladly, but with very few 
exceptions, I don't think there are very many on this list. Some of the 
recent arguments over records, for instance, I believe were out of line - 
BUT I tolerated them all anyway. Not everyone will agree aon everything, but 
that doesn't mean that someone that don't agree with me is wrong.

Keep the faith, guys, and both the racers and the non-racers will benefit. 
If some of you leave, we will all be poorer for it.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected] 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > I will not allow that to happen to the EVDL. I don't want to lose ANY
> > members, but I would rather lose a dozen members than a few hundred.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Just personal opinion here, but I think David has done
a pretty good job on this list (remember, he's not
getting paid to do this!). I've seen many
questionable posts made to the list that he could have
easily censored. I think he has let almost all posts
go through that have not had the problems mentioned
earlier that could make them bounce (which is not
necessarily his fault, just quirks of the system). I
think some people are jumping to conclusions without
knowing the full context. In order for this list to
succeed, we need to have a minimal amount of
moderation to keep out the gross abusers. David is
smart enough to realize that bouncing long time
posters (especially EV racers) is not in his best
interest. If this is how some feel, perhaps they
should discuss this problem offlist and see if it's a
problem with the software, and not the moderator.
Perhaps as a society we would be better off finding
out the facts before jumping to conclusions (and I
won't even go there describing mistakes made recently
in the US).
Rod 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > you fabricate many lies to support your behavior but perhaps it's worth
> > considering that your very behavior is making people want to leave.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > I don't allow my personal opinion
> > to influence my editorial management of the list.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> Chuck Homic wrote:
> > Dan, your presence here is a testament to David's even-handedness. Your
> > S/N ratio is 20% at best,
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

I thought that reposting this little tidbit from December 21st of 2007 would 
be appropriate now. Hey, that was the solstice and tonight I got to witness 
a great lunar eclipse. Now how off topic is that crap?

Jeff, a great post! and I totally concur. I am a little puzzled though
because I must have missed a post under this subject line. I can not find
where anyone has said that racing has not helped the on-road EV movement.
Without Zillas we would not be able to even move a heavy EV with the same
amount or more horsepower that it originally came with as a gasoline engine.
The development of these products, which could be easily argued were the
result of the EV racing movement, has totally been an extremely positive
force towards the acceptance of EVs. Hey, even the main stream show "Myth
Busters" will be airing a show this new year busting the myth that EVs are
slow.

Roderick Wilde


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Shanab" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 21, 2007 6:57 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip


> How can anyone familiar with PFC chargers and rudman regulators and
> zilla controllers say racing hasn't helped the on road EV?
>
> Didn't all three of these come from the racing side? I know that race
> testing of the zilla is one of the things that gave me the confidence to
> buy one.
>
> For the less technical type, marketers have capitalized on this for
> years, racing stripes, "race inspired interior", tuned exhaust, blah
> blah...
>
> My friend who races his mustang at the drag strip has been very
> impressed with the electrics. He is a person others go to for answers on
> daily car questions because in order to succeed at drag racing, he has
> to know about the workings of the car.(unless he is professional driver,
> ie. has a paid crew). So now if someone dishes Electric Vehicles in
> front of him, he will dispel the myths, even though he doesn't drive
> one. I also think that if an on road ev was available that he could take
> to the drag strip and tinker with, he would be a candidate.(as would I)
>
> enough said.



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 4:00 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC




> > On 20 Feb 2008 at 9:41, MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> >
> >> It WAS David though who recently said (in paraphrase)
> >> "It's doubtful electric drag racing does anything to promote EVs'"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> On 20 Feb 2008 at 16:19, joe wrote:
> 
> > Some
> > of the recent arguments over records, for instance, I believe were out of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

David;

Please, please, please ignore this post ! 

-----Original Message-----
From: Dan Frederiksen [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 8:17 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > I don't allow my personal opinion
> > to influence my editorial management of the list.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > right. you're a petty self righteous man abusing power as a crotch for
> > low self esteem.
> ...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

David Dymaxion writes:
> 
> Some more reasons electric racing helps the EV cause:
> Provides a testing ground and market for more reliable EV components (Zilla controller, Warp and Husted motors)
> Racing components can lighten an EV
> Is a great way to advertise electric cars and generate public
> interest Provides good projects for schools
> Racers are car people and not afraid to modify cars, hence a good market for EV conversions

And in some ways the racers themselves hurt 'the EV cause' when they
reduce themselves to endless bickering about who won what record when,
or when they start 'smack talking' each other, in jest or otherwise.

I've gotten to the point where I simply delete any message that appears
to be drag racing or NEDRA related because they're mostly just a bunch
of testosterone-injected B.S. Most of these postings are only vaguely
related to the EVDL because the vehicle happens to be an electric.

I would certainly be disappointed to see people leave the list over this
issue. Hopefully the NEDRA folks can setup a suitable mailing list for
drag racing banter and records arguments, and stay on the EVDL for all
the other 'electric vehicle' topics that we all benefit from.

Ralph

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

David,

Seems I missed alot of the hubub on the list as of late but after 
reading this post I wondered why we have never met in person. As I 
believe you are in Akron, and only about an hrs drive from my shop, I 
invite you to come down to Youngstown to our shop and see some 
practical, ridiculous, fast, and just plain fun EV's. Aside from my 
company's standard products, I am involved with this list, with NEDRA, 
and Ev's in general primarily because of one thing, the EV grin. There 
is nothing more rewarding then seeing this spread to new faces every 
day. That can come from dragsters, motorcycles, mowers, whirlies, etc, 
etc.... it doesn't really matter to me, as long as I get to spread the 
grin.

I encourage all listers, as passionate as they may be, to remember back 
to their first grin. I promise just doing so will put it right back on 
your face and remind you of what we are all doing here.

Shawn Lawless




-----Original Message-----
From: EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thu, 21 Feb 2008 12:20 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC





> On 20 Feb 2008 at 16:19, joe wrote:
> 
> > Some
> > of the recent arguments over records, for instance, I believe were
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Sorry to break in again. I said I was done with this thread but I think I 
should advise the list of a moderation action.

Although I don't object to Dan Frederiksen trash-talking about me, I won't 
let him use abusive language about other members of the list. I've received 
several complaints about his contributions to this thread. And I have to 
agree, he's way out of line and disruptive. 

There's also the fact that every time I open one of his posts, I have to 
wipe the flecks of his spittle off the inside of my monitor screen. ;-)

Therefore I'm going be a Big Meanie (tm) and reject all further posts by him 
in this thread. I will preserve them, however. If anyone would like to 
read the rejected posts by Dan Frederiksen, please contact me by private 
email to receive copies. see evdl.org/help for my private address.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*



> Chuck Homic <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Anyway, I'm as off-topic as the rest of this thread, and I'm hereby
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Amen!!!!!!
Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV 
EValbum 1010Ted Sanders

> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Date: Thu, 21 Feb 2008 07:26:37 -0800> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC> > David Dymaxion writes:> > > > Some more reasons electric racing helps the EV cause:> > Provides a testing ground and market for more reliable EV components (Zilla controller, Warp and Husted motors)> > Racing components can lighten an EV> > Is a great way to advertise electric cars and generate public> > interest Provides good projects for schools> > Racers are car people and not afraid to modify cars, hence a good market for EV conversions> > And in some ways the racers themselves hurt 'the EV cause' when they> reduce themselves to endless bickering about who won what record when,> or when they start 'smack talking' each other, in jest or otherwise.> > I've gotten to the point where I simply delete any message that appears> to be drag racing or NEDRA related because they're mostly just a bunch> of testosterone-injected B.S. M!
ost of these postings are only vaguely> related to the EVDL because the vehicle happens to be an electric.> > I would certainly be disappointed to see people leave the list over this> issue. Hopefully the NEDRA folks can setup a suitable mailing list for> drag racing banter and records arguments, and stay on the EVDL for all> the other 'electric vehicle' topics that we all benefit from.> > Ralph> > _______________________________________________> For subscription options, see> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_________________________________________________________________
Connect and share in new ways with Windows Live.
http://www.windowslive.com/share.html?ocid=TXT_TAGHM_Wave2_sharelife_012008
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Ralph,

You totally conveyed my feelings in your message. I am glad I am not the 
only one who has no interest in EV racing. Speed is the cause of many 
accidents on our roads and I see no reason to encourage driving faster than 
the posted speed limits.

Gail
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ralph Merwin" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 21, 2008 7:26 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC


>
> And in some ways the racers themselves hurt 'the EV cause' when they
> reduce themselves to endless bickering about who won what record when,
> or when they start 'smack talking' each other, in jest or otherwise.
>
> I've gotten to the point where I simply delete any message that appears
> to be drag racing or NEDRA related because they're mostly just a bunch
> of testosterone-injected B.S. Most of these postings are only vaguely
> related to the EVDL because the vehicle happens to be an electric.
>
> I would certainly be disappointed to see people leave the list over this
> issue. Hopefully the NEDRA folks can setup a suitable mailing list for
> drag racing banter and records arguments, and stay on the EVDL for all
> the other 'electric vehicle' topics that we all benefit from.
>
> Ralph
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Thank you David! I would be happy to see Dan gone completely but any 
reduction in his posts will help.

Gail
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 21, 2008 11:56 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC


> Sorry to break in again. I said I was done with this thread but I think I
> should advise the list of a moderation action.
>
> Although I don't object to Dan Frederiksen trash-talking about me, I won't
> let him use abusive language about other members of the list. I've 
> received
> several complaints about his contributions to this thread. And I have to
> agree, he's way out of line and disruptive.
>
> There's also the fact that every time I open one of his posts, I have to
> wipe the flecks of his spittle off the inside of my monitor screen. ;-)
>
> Therefore I'm going be a Big Meanie (tm) and reject all further posts by 
> him
> in this thread. I will preserve them, however. If anyone would like to
> read the rejected posts by Dan Frederiksen, please contact me by private
> email to receive copies. see evdl.org/help for my private address.
>
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

Gail Lucas writes:
> 
> You totally conveyed my feelings in your message. I am glad I am not the 
> only one who has no interest in EV racing. Speed is the cause of many 
> accidents on our roads and I see no reason to encourage driving faster than 
> the posted speed limits.

Well, I'm not against EV racing itself. I miss the "bunch of friends out
racing" feeling of the early Woodburn events. I just don't have patience
for the arguments and pissing contests that have occured on the EVDL.

Ralph

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

I think moderation has generated more posts than the squabbles it 
seeks to prevent. However, squabbling about moderation has *zero* EV 
content!

Paul Gooch



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > I'm going to try to make this my last post in this thread. I would
> > be glad
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Plasma Boy talking smack about 2SSIC*

>
> Therefore I'm going be a Big Meanie (tm) and reject all further posts by him 
> in this thread. 
David. Thankyou.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

